# Emtb full suspension



## ARRAN1982 (2 mo ago)

Hi all my names arran , i am new to this forum its been about 15 years since the last time I used to do xc biking. I have got a full sus bike but its old I'm looking at getting an emtb full suspension bike. I've looked at a few and I'm not just sure in what to go for, I like trail riding and a bit of enduro I'm looking at spending around 4.5 k budget. I've seen the cube stereo 140/160 they get good reviews ,I've also seen the vitus e sommet vrs , that has good specs and the focus thron or jam which is also ment to be very good. hiabike alltrail gets a lot of review could anyone help .I think maybe some of those bikes are a bit to much bike for what I need thanks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard this listing ship, Arran! 
Can't really lend toward ebikes since I don't have one. Hope you find one that suits you well, tho'.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

I'm looking at an Intense Tazer. This way I can ride Saturday on my regular bike, and ride again Sunday with some battery assistance.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I would suggest posting your question in the ebike subforum where it will get people more informed as to the ebike choices in your price range.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

ARRAN1982 said:


> Hi all my names arran , i am new to this forum its been about 15 years since the last time I used to do xc biking. I have got a full sus bike but its old I'm looking at getting an emtb full suspension bike. I've looked at a few and I'm not just sure in what to go for, I like trail riding and a bit of enduro I'm looking at spending around 4.5 k budget. I've seen the cube stereo 140/160 they get good reviews ,I've also seen the vitus e sommet vrs , that has good specs and the focus thron or jam which is also ment to be very good. hiabike alltrail gets a lot of review could anyone help .I think maybe some of those bikes are a bit to much bike for what I need thanks


Too much bike should not be in your vocabulary! Seriously, it’s like a sickness, you buy a bike, then upgrade, then buy another bike etc. The bikes you mentioned are all jam up. Don’t spend X amount of dollars, find out you’re “hooked” on the sport, sell the current bike and then replace it for something better, as your skills increase. I’d buy the most bike you can afford. Bear in mind a really nice fork is 1k! Good luck, you’re gonna dig it.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

ARRAN1982 said:


> Hi all my names arran , i am new to this forum its been about 15 years since the last time I used to do xc biking. I have got a full sus bike but its old I'm looking at getting an emtb full suspension bike. I've looked at a few and I'm not just sure in what to go for, I like trail riding and a bit of enduro I'm looking at spending around 4.5 k budget. I've seen the cube stereo 140/160 they get good reviews ,I've also seen the vitus e sommet vrs , that has good specs and the focus thron or jam which is also ment to be very good. hiabike alltrail gets a lot of review could anyone help .I think maybe some of those bikes are a bit to much bike for what I need thanks


I have a full susp 150/160 bike, and it's honestly just too much suspension for the kind of riding I do, but it works. 120 travel would probably be better, but that's just not how they build these things, and the trend seems to be more and more travel, so a 140-160 bike is probably going to be on the low end of the spectrum before too long.

You're probably better off focusing more on the motor and battery than anything else when it comes to full suspension ebikes. There's so much variety now with motor power and battery size.


.


----------



## ARRAN1982 (2 mo ago)

_CJ said:


> I have a full susp 150/160 bike, and it's honestly just too much suspension for the kind of riding I do, but it works. 120 travel would probably be better, but that's just not how they build these things, and the trend seems to be more and more travel, so a 140-160 bike is probably going to be on the low end of the spectrum before too long.
> 
> You're probably better off focusing more on the motor and battery than anything else when it comes to full suspension ebikes. There's so much variety now with motor power and battery size.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input bud


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

_CJ said:


> I have a full susp 150/160 bike, and it's honestly just too much suspension for the kind of riding I do, but it works. 120 travel would probably be better, but that's just not how they build these things, and the trend seems to be more and more travel, so a 140-160 bike is probably going to be on the low end of the spectrum before too long.
> 
> You're probably better off focusing more on the motor and battery than anything else when it comes to full suspension ebikes. There's so much variety now with motor power and battery size.
> 
> ...


I agree, until you ride some trails that get buck wild!


----------



## ejhc11 (2 mo ago)

Best way to find out is go to a good local e-bike store and talk to them about your interests. From there you should narrow down “your own needs” and not our guesses…

Good luck!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Demo days are always worth the trip. 
I really like the specialized ebikes. 

The only ebike I thought was awful was the mondraker. It was so bad I found myself laughing while riding it.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

What was bad about it?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Go with the longer travel enduro bike. The motor makes up for the ineffiency from the longer slacker geometry. I will always lean this way with ebikes. I have an Intense Tazer with 160/155. Has 504wh battery and E7000 Shimano 60nm motor. My wishlist is the Rocky Mountain Altitude with 170/160 travel, 720wh battery (330 external extender), and 108 nm of torque. I ride mostly enduro type trails and if you have at least one aggressive trail you ride get the enduro suspended bike, if not,then get a shorter travel bike.As mentioned above...Pay close attention to motor and battery size. Its better to have and not need than to not have and need....

PS. Stay away from a mullet 29/27.5 mixed wheel size if you are just trail riding,this configuration lowers the bottom bracket and you'll have excessive pedal strikes. Makes trail riding on flat trails very difficult until you get used to paying attention to your pedal position. Mullets are fantastic for aggressive downhill enduro style trails.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Idk, my last 4 bikes were mullets and I’d never go back. Best of both worlds, like you said with a motor it masks a lot of things that would sap energy and speed on a mtb. I agree with the 160-170mm sweet spot. Plus with most ebikes being produced as mullets, the resale value would be better in mullet form for the masses. 160-170 mm mullet wheels, 120-140mm 29er.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Idk, my last 4 bikes were mullets and I’d never go back. Best of both worlds, like you said with a motor it masks a lot of things that would sap energy and speed on a mtb. I agree with the 160-170mm sweet spot. Plus with most ebikes being produced as mullets, the resale value would be better in mullet form for the masses. 160-170 mm mullet wheels, 120-140mm 29er.


I love my mixed wheel Tazer! It's a perfect bike for what I ride.Handles chunk,corners,& jumps like a champ! Mostly ride Kanuga bike park. But,if I just ride trails the lower bb makes pedal strikes an issue. I really have to be mindful of rocks and roots during pedaling. Traveling to ebike legal trails in South Carolina like Pleasant Ridge,Croft,or Paris Mountain the bike is difficult to ride tame trails.


----------

